# Ein herzliches Hallo in die Runde und Vorstellung meines "Natur" Pool Abkühlungsbecken Projektes..



## JensderMaurer (28. Jan. 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich lese schon ziemlich lange in diesem tollen Forum mit und habe sehr viele interessante, nützliche Beiträge hier vorgefunden, danke dafür!
Nun möchte ich mein kleines Projekt und mich etwas vorstellen....

Ich heiße Jens, bin 49 J., gebürtiger Berliner und lebe seit 1997 am südöstlichen Berliner Stadtrand, im Landkreis Dahme Spreewald.
Vor gut 15 Jahren habe ich meinen ersten naturnahen Teich gebaut, noch auf unserem alten Grundstück. Dieser ist mittlerweile zerstört.
Dann haben meine Frau und ich noch einmal neu angefangen zu bauen, das war im Jahr 2004. Natürlich musste ich wieder einen kleinen Teich haben, dieser schließt nach vorne zur Strasse unmittelbar an unser Haus an. Er ist naturnah gehalten und 5 Koi, __ Frösche, __ Kröten und eine __ Ringelnatter leben dort.
Alles auf kleinstem Raum.
Wie ihr meinem Namen entnehmen könnte, bin ich gelernter Maurer u. habe 25 Jahre in diesem Beruf gearbeitet, zuletzt war ich noch 3 Jahre Hausmeister in Berlin-Neukölln. 
Dann war meine Hüfte kaputt, Umschulung, misslungene OP, seitdem Frührentner...d.h., ich habe Zeit, aber wenig Rente. Meine Frau ist ebenfalls Frührentnerin und hat eine Pflegestufe...wir sind beide gehbehindert.

Im Jahr 2013 habe ich mir gedacht, ich baue uns einen kleinen "Natur"Pool, na ja, eher ein Abkühlungsbecken, da wir nur wenig Platz haben auf unserem kleinen Grundstück. Da meine Frau u. ich kaum noch irgendwo an einen See kommen um zu baden, ich hochgradig allergisch auf Chlor reagiere, ist diese Idee entstanden, es doch selber zu versuchen. 
Mein Ziel war es, einen kleinen Pool, ca. 5 x 3 x 1,5 m auf biologischer Basis so günstig wie es nur geht, zu erstellen.
Der Vorteil war und ist, das ich Maurer war und somit der Rohbau kein Problem darstellen dürfte, Nachteil..es würde sich wohl über einen langen Zeitraum hinziehen. Aber gut Ding will Weile haben....
So fing ich im Herbst 2013 an zu buddeln, buddeln und buddeln, bis ich ziemlich genau 1 Jahr später mit dem Loch fertig war. Wir haben hier eigentlich Lehmboden...leider wurde hier über Jahrzehnte viel Dreck abgekippt, was sich beim Aushub bemerkbar machte. Eigentlich wollte ich den tieferen Badebereich auf ca. 1,80 m bekommen, es gelang mir aber nicht mehr tiefer zu graben, da bei 1,20 m so eine harte, graue, undefinierbare Schicht kam, welche ich wohl nur noch mit einem Boschhammer hätte bearbeiten können. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, was das war. 
Meine erste Vermutung war eine Mergelschicht, aber als ich dann eine zerbrochen Flasche fand, wusste ich, dass das kein gewachsener Boden sein kann.
Okay, dann eben oben ein Stück raus. Macht sich ja auch ganz gut, wenn man später mal am Rand sitzen möchte.
Ich habe ein einfaches Streifenfundament angelegt, einen Bodenablauf eingebaut, danach Estrich mit leichtem Gefälle. Zwei Stufen, eine zum Stehen, eine zum Sitzen, alles aus Sicherheitsgründen, vor allem für meine Frau.
Fast 2 Jahre habe ich Material gesammelt, also alte unbenutzte Hohlblocksteine für den Rohbau, Steine im Reichsformat für die spätere Verkleiung und das Erstellen einer Wind- und Sichtschutzmauer auf der Stirnseite des Beckens. Immer wenn ich was gefunden habe, wurde weitergemauert. 
So habe ich fast alle Steine sehr günstig und teilweise umsonst bekommen. Ich musste sie mir eben vom Abriss (Reichsformatsteine) u. die Hohlblocksteine aus irgendwelchen Gärten, wo sie teilweise Jahrzehnte rumlagen, abholen.
Nun bin ich mit dem Rohbau, dem Verkleiden des Teils, welches aus dem Erdreich schaut und der Windschutzmauer fertig. Eine kleine Pumpengrube habe ich auch gemauert, in dieser kommt der Zulauf vom Einbauskimmer per Schwerkraft an, sowie 5 Abgänge (1 x DN 110, 4 x DN 50 in das Becken, bzw. den Pflanzenfilter und einen eingebauten Wasserfall aus PEHD, welcher aus der Maurer an der Stirnseite kommt.
So erhoffe ich mir eine kleine kreisförmige Strömung, welche ich ggf. mit Rohrstücken in die richtige Richtung lenken kann.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich günstig graue FPO-Folie 1,8 mm stark kaufen, welche ursprünglich für eine Dachbegrünung vorgesehen war. Diese werde ich dann einschweissen.
Vielen Dank an Manfred alias Max, dem Dachdecker, für seine Tipps das richtige Schweißgerät u. Zubehör zu besorgen, ich habe schon fleißig geübt...
Nun baue ich den Pool ja nicht nur für mich alleine, sondern möchte, das auch meine Frau darin baden kann u. ein bisschen Bewegungstherapie im Wasser. Ich brauche so etwas wie einen Pool Lift (ist natürlich für uns unbezahlbar), aber ich habe mir schon etwas ausgedacht...Dazu später mehr.
Dann fehlt mir ein entsprechender Vorfilter, da ich aufgrund der beengten Platzverhältnisse nur 50 cm Innenmaß und eine Höhe von 67 cm in die Kammer wo der Skimmer mündet, habe. Dieser müsste dann an den Wandskimmer angeschlossen werden. Bisher habe ich 3 Absagen bekommen, so eine kleine Kiste aus PEHD zu bauen. Standardsiebfilter passen nicht und wären leider auch zu teuer. Na mal sehen, wie ich das löse.

Was gibt es noch? Eine ganze Menge sicherlich, aber für heute soll der kleine Roman genügen. Ich freue mich auf ein tolles Forum hier.
Gerne würde ich einige Bilder zeigen, aber ich komme damit überhaupt nicht zurecht, vielleicht könnte mir jemand behilflich sein...

Danke fürs Lesen und machts gut,

Jens der Maurer


----------



## jolantha (28. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jens,
herzlich willkommen hier . 
Zum Bilder einfügen klickst Du unten rechts nur auf " Datei hochladen " suchst Deine Bilder auf dem Computer, und klickst sie an. 
Dann hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten, Miniaturansicht oder Vollbild. 
Am Besten ist die Miniaturansicht, die kann man dann beim Anschauen noch vergrößern . 
Versuchs einfach mal


----------



## JensderMaurer (28. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Anne,

dankeschön ) Ich werde es mal versuchen...


----------



## JensderMaurer (28. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Forum,

erster Versuch...wie im Herbst 2013 alles begann:
          
Ich habe mir bei der Fa. Naturagart so eine Sicherungsfolie gekauft und diese, wenn ich mit der Buddelei fertig war, immer eingelegt. Das hat sich echt bezahlt gemacht. Die Folie habe ich nachher gleich dringelassen und mit eingemauert bzw. betoniert.
Ungefähr ein halbes bis 1 Jahr später..Herbst 2014...Loch fast ausgegraben, Streifenfundament vorbereiten.
        
Fast hätte ich den Bodenablauf vergessen...
      
Ein Nachbar hatte noch 50er XPS Dämmplatten übrig, diese habe ich auf ein Kiesbett gelegt, darauf dann den Estrich 60mm...
      
Fortsetzung folgt, ich hoffe, es klappt.  Jens


----------



## tosa (28. Jan. 2016)

Hi Jens,

Viele Grüße aus dem LK TF in den nachbarkreis. Da sieht man aber auch das du es gelernt hast und dein Handwerk beherrscht.


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jens und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichsuchtis 
Ich kann nur sagen weiter so, sofern keine Fische rein kommen


----------



## Tanny (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jens, 
von mir auch herzlich willkommen 

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt von Deinem Projekt - vor allem hinsichtlich der 
Arbeitsleistung in Verbindung mit der unglaublichen Geduld 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## JensderMaurer (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Leute,

danke für die nette Begrüßung!

@tosa, Grüße nach TF
@Kirstin, danke  man muss das immer positiv sehen und dann anfangen. Ich möchte auch anderen Mut machen, es doch auch zu versuchen, auch wenn man nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten hat. Ich habe mir immer gesagt, irgendwann einmal ist es soweit...Und ich glaube fest daran, dieses Jahr ist irgendwann!
@rene, wir haben ja schon einen kleinen Fischteich 

Ich muss noch einmal ganz zurück, zu meiner Planungsphase: Ich habe mich gleich von dem Gedanken an einen schönen Schwimmteich verabschiedet, so schön es auch wäre, aber aus Platzmangel nicht machbar. Also habe ich an langen, dunklen Winterabenden ein Modell gebastelt. Das war ein Baukasten, genannt "Die kleine Schmiede" . Das war ein Geschenk als Gag zu unserem Richtfest damals. Das war also mein erster Entwurf:
    Hier noch mit Absetzkammer, Treppe und Drainagerohren. Das habe ich dann aber verworfen, damit wir wenigsten im Badebereich die Gesamtlänge nutzen können. Pflanzenfilter sowie Kammer für den Schwerkrafskimmer u. den noch fehlenden Vorfilter habe ich auf die gesamte Längseite gelegt. So ist der Badebereich nur noch knapp 1,85 m breit u. 4,70 m lang.
Wie ging es weiter:
Erschwerend kam hinzu, dass ich den Aushub direkt neben der Grube lagern musste, da wir nicht mal eben einen Container bestellen konnten. So ist es mir dann im  Winter 2014 passiert, das eine Längsseite hinterspült wurde u. durch das Gewicht des aufgeweichten Aushubs, einstürzte. Im Frühjahr 2014 habe ich dann auf einer Seite die Folie aufschneiden müssen, weil sich ein riesiger Wassersack gebildet hatte u. ich konnte wieder schippen...Insgesamt waren es ca. 25 m³, man glaubt es kaum,bei dem "kleinen" Loch. Also haben wir dann im Laufe des Jahres 2 Container a 7 m³ kommen lassen. Die Entsorgung musste als Sondermüll erfolgen, da auch Lehm enthalten war. Hört sich blöd an, ist aber hier wirklich so.
    Im Hintergrund seht ihr unseren eigentlichen Platz im Sommer abends vor dem gemauerten Kamin mit Grill, diesen hatte ich anfangs als Mischplatz genutzt, später habe ich alles in der Garage gelagert, Kies, Zement, Kalk. Den Mischer habe ich für 25,- € gekauft, ansonsten nur Kies 0-4 mm zum Mauern und immer etwas Kalk dazu, damit es etwas geschmeidiger wird.
So verging das Jahr 2014 wie im Flug...ich hatte also ein Loch mit Beton und einer Plane drin und immer noch einen Berg Aushub. Nebenbei fing ich an zu suchen, wo ich günstig Material herbekommen kann. Immer wenn ich was gefunden u. nach Hause transportiert hatte, konnte ich weitermachen.
Schon schreiben wir das Jahr 2015 und ich konnte nun so langsam anfangen...Wenn mein Sohn zu Besuch war, habe ich ihn gleich als Hucker eingespannt und er stapelte mir die Steine unten hin.wofür ich ihm sehr dankbar war.
        Die Schalsteine, welche zu sehen sind, habe ich nur mit vermauert, weil ich diese umsonst bekommen habe. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon, da sie oft nicht maßhaltig sind u. von mieser Qualität. Man fängt dann an mit Holzkeilen zu arbeiten um die Schichtenhöhen auszugleichen u. brauch Unmengen an Beton. Aber das ist eben Ansichtssache..
  Auf der rechten Seite sieht man das KG Rohr senkrecht vom Bodenablauf und das horizontale welches in die spätere Kammer für den Skimmer und den Vorfilter geht. Dieses Rohrsystem habe ich verlängert und es endet in meinen Regensammelbehälter, welche ich unterirrdisch verlegt habe. So kann ich auch einen Überlauf planen, falls es mal aus Eimern regnen sollte. Unser Kanalanschluss liegt viel weit entfernt und der Aufwand hätte in keinem Verhältnis gestanden, alles dort anzuschließen.
Mittlerweile ist es schon Frühsommer 2015...
  Und meine Frau kann nicht glauben, dass das jemals zu einem Ende kommt..)  Es geht immer weiter....

Bis zur Fortsetzung...euer Maurer Jens


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jens
Toll das Du dich nicht Entmutigen lässt der Weg ist das Ziel
ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie es mal Wird 
Und sag deiner Frau mal das es immer zu einem Ende Kommt
manches dauert halt was länger ich bin nach 5 Jahren noch nicht Fertig
warum auch es ist doch Gesund an der Frischen Luft und ich kann immer sagen
 Schatzi ich muss schnell mal Raus am Teich Stimmt was nicht


----------



## JensderMaurer (29. Jan. 2016)

Meine Frau war richtig erschrocken, weil der halbe Garten eine Baustelle ist.  

Immer wenn ich kein Material mehr hatte, habe ich mich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt, wie z.B. löse ich das mit dem Skimmer? Ich hatte mich schon für einen Rohrskimmer entschieden, weil dass das günstigte u. wohl einfachste gewesen wäre. Der Nachteil ist aber hier, der Skimmer steht in den Badebereich hinein u. ich hab ja nur 1,85 m in der Breite. Also habe ich mir einen gebrauchten Wandskimmer besorgt u. diesen auf Schwerkraftbetrieb umgebaut, das war auch eine Pfriemelei, aber ich denke, es wird funktionieren. 
        Die Skimmerklappe habe ich ausgebaut, mir eine passende Verlängerung für 25er Mauerwerk besorgt u. die Skimmerklappe vorne wieder in Verlängerung eingebaut. Hier im eingebauten Zustand:
 Den seitlichen 50er Abgang oben am Skimmer nutze ich später als Überlauf an einen KG Rohranschluss, welche ihr unten in der Kammer sehen könnt. Diese sind wie oben schon geschrieben, mit meinen Regenwasserbehältern verbunden, wenn diese voll sind pumpt ein Tauchpumpe das überschüssige Wasser nach oben in einen 700 l IBC Container, dieser hat wiederum einen Überlauf, welcher in eine Wiese mündet.
Als ich wieder genügend Material hatte, ging es weiter, es war Sommer...
                
Fortsetzung folgt...

Jens


----------



## JensderMaurer (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Reiner,

den Spruch muss ich mir merken ...

An das Aufgeben habe ich nie gedacht. Natürlich habe ich auch Phasen gehabt, wo mir doch leise Zweifel kamen, was ich hier angefangen habe. Die Pflege meiner Frau geht ja vor. Aber hej, was solls, man lebt nur einmal und so lange es irgend geht sollte man das doch versuchen. Wir sitzen dann auf unserer kleinen Holzterrasse am Teich, was gibt es Schöneres..
        

Und eine schöne Beschäftigung ist es ja auch, aber das wisst ihr Teichverrückten ja


----------



## JensderMaurer (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo und Prost Kaffee,

nachdem ich das große Glück hatte im Sommer 2015 noch einen größeren Posten Hohlblocksteine zu bekommen, konnte ich weitermachen. Der Bereich des Pflanzenfilters und der Filterkammer bereitete mir größeres Kopfzerbrechen, immer wieder musste ich etwas ändern und immer so wenig Platz. Ich habe mir dann überlegt, als Unterbau Betonrandsteine zu setzen so dass ich ungefähr 25 cm Luft unter meinen Brotkisten habe. So strömt das Wasser ohne Drainagerohre in die Kammer und nach oben durch meine mit was auch immer gefüllten Brotkisten, welche dann mit __ Binsen bepflanzt werden. Durch ein Rohrstück DN 110 geht es vom Filter in den Badebereich zurück. Die übrigen Einläufe in DN 50 habe ich erst später gesetzt...während des Mauerns habe ich einfach 110er Rohrstücken eingemauert und in diese dann Folienflansche gesetzt mit Brunnenschaum.
          Ursprünglich wollte ich das Mauerwerk zwischen Badebereich und Pflanzenfilter eine Schicht tiefer enden lassen, um so mehr "Weite" an Wasseroberfläche zu erzeugen. Davon habe ich mich doch dann verabschiedet und es später zu gemauert. So habe ich einen komplett getrennten Bereich und erhoffe mir, dass es nicht zu arg wird mit der Algenbildung, da ich ja auf Chemie verzichten möchte.
     Ein Ende des Rohbaus ist in Sicht..Juli / August 2015    

Insgesamt habe ich also für den Rohbau in etwa 4-5 Monate gebraucht. Den Rest, also das Erstellen der Windschutzmauer mit Wasserfall sowie die Verklinkerung des Teils, welcher oben hinausgeht habe ich bis November gemacht. Dann war die Luft etwas raus u. einer meiner Brüder, der auch Maurer war, half mir dann noch...
         

LG, Jens


----------



## JensderMaurer (29. Jan. 2016)

Weiter...
           

Der Skimmer befindet sich auf der Längsseite ostwärts. Wir haben ja kaum Bäume hier, außer eine große Pappel hinter unserem Grundstück, welche uns das Leben schwer macht mit ihren Wurzeln. Somit dürfte der Eintrag von Blüten, Blättern usw. eher gering sein. Aber soweit ist es ja noch nicht....

Die Verrohrung habe ich mit HT-Rohren ausgeführt. Ich weiß, einige werden vielleicht sagen, dass das nicht gut ist. Ich habe es trotzdem gemacht, weil diese doch flexibel sind, nicht tief liegen und mit Schellen befestigt sind. Einige Monate habe ich getestet, wie es sich verhält, wenn die Rohre mit Druck geflutet werden. Ich habe ja von meinen Regensammelbehältern unterirdisch eine Leitung aus Ht Rohren nach oben geführt,diese geht an einen IBC Container. Die Tauchpumpe hat 14000l die Stunde und pumpt das Wasser durch die Rohre hoch. Ich habe keine Verschiebung oder Undichtigkeit feststellen können. Ein Freund von mir ist Klempner gewesen u. hat schon vor 30 Jahren zu seinem Teich HT- Rohre verlegt. Diese liegen immer noch u. funktionieren. Ich bin also optimistisch, dass das für unsere Zwecke reicht, so lange wir hier wohnen.
            

So long, Jens


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jens!

Toll was du bis jetzt geleistet hast, weiterhin gutes Gelingen.


----------



## JensderMaurer (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland,

vielen Dank! 

So langsam aber sicher sehe ich doch ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels. 

LG, Jens


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jens,

schöne Baustelle.
Hoffen wir mal, dass das Licht am Ende des Tunnels nicht ein entgegenkmmender Zug ist. 

Grüße
Carlo

der auch seit 1,5 Jahren eine Teichbaustelle im Garten hat.


----------



## JensderMaurer (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Carlo,

ich habe dein Projekt auch verfolgt, sehr schön, wirklich. Das tolle ist ja, man kann sich so viele Ideen hier und anderswo anschauen und vieles davon übernehmen.
Und auch du wirst ja "irgendwann" fertig sein, dazu viel Erfolg!

Gruß, Jens


----------



## JensderMaurer (29. Jan. 2016)

So sah es ja noch vor Kurzem aus  Jetzt ist ja Winterpause...

Nun habe ich noch Zeit, mich mit dem noch Kommenden in der Theorie zu beschäftigen: Wie wird die Elektrik installiert (Erdkabel habe ich schon teilweise eingebuddelt, muss aber noch weiter zum Haus oder Schuppen graben), Anschlüsse bzw. Abgänge für die Pumpe in Trockenaufstellung, Lift o.ä. für meine Frau, Folie einschweissen..üben, üben nochmals üben, wie befestige ich diese usw., restlichen Aushub abfahren..na ja, zu tun ist noch genug.

Jens


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jens!
Ich finde der unglückliche Zufall damit Du nur 1,20 m tiefe erreicht hast, könnte bei einer Not-Situation ungemein hilfreich sein, die Planung war glaube 1,80 m tiefe.
Ich denke Du liest schon ziemlich lange mit, oder?
Noch ein Tipp zum (Folie) schweißen; nicht nur in Räumen schweißen, auch mal draußen.
Der Wind ist der "Feind", er treibt die Wärme überall hin, nur nicht da wo Du sie brauchst.
Schweiße auch mal zum Üben andere, dickere noch biegsame Materialien PE-Eimer oder so etwas in der Art. Eine gerade Andruckrolle hilft ungemein und mache ruhig nach Abkühlung mal einen Reiss-Test.
Bei Folie sollte man Hefter setzen, so eng wie möglich. Die Profis machen etwas zurück gesetzt eine "lari-fari Naht" die hat nur die Aufgabe der richtigen Fixierung.
Wünsche Dir bei Deinen weiteren Unternehmungen noch viel Erfolg!

Ron!


----------



## JensderMaurer (30. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Ron,

wie du vielleicht anhand der Bilder gesehen hast, hätte es sich bei den 1,80m  nur um den Badebereich ohne Stufen gehandelt. Meine Frau soll sich ja nur auf den Podesten aufhalten. Die Überlegung war eigentlich nur, dass ich etwas mehr Wasservolumen bekommen um ein zu großes Aufheizen zu vermeiden. Zum Baden oder "Schwimmen" reichen ja auch 1,45 -1,50 m. Was die Sicherheit betrifft, hast du bestimmt recht. Nun ist es so wie es ist und es wird wohl reichen.

Vielen Dank auch für die nützlichen Tipps zum Schweissen! Hier einmal meine ersten Versuche im Schuppen, natürlich ohne Wind, bei 10 Grad plus:
      Wie man sieht, war die Schweißtemp. viel zu niedrig..ca. 380-400 Grad, das 2. Bild zeigt, das es schon besser ging. Überlappung 5 cm, erst hinten geheftet, dann vorgeschweisst, dann endgeschweiss. Düse 20mm. Es handelte sich hierbei um PVC-Folienmuster zu 1,5mm, welche ich mir im Laufe der Zeit von verschiedenen Hersteller besorgte.
Hier meine Ausrüstung:
  
Die Schwierigkeiten begannen aber erst, nachdem ich versuchte, die 1,8mm dicke FPO-Folie zu verschweissen. Die "verschweissten"Stücken konnte ich mühelos wieder auseinanderreissen.
Ich habe sicher 10 Versuche gebraucht, bis überhaupt erst einmal 2 Stücken verschweisst waren. Der Grund war, ich hatte eine viel zu niedrige Temp. eingestellt und war außerdem zu schnell mit dem Schweißgerät unterwegs. Dann habe ich 600 Grad eingestellt und dann ging es auf Anhieb. Allerdings auch im Schuppen, Lufttemp. 7 Grad.

Ich glaube, dass es das Beste ist, wenn man jemanden findet, der einem das zeigt, wie es richtig geht. Auch habe ich verschieden Firman angeschrieben, die Lehrgänge anbieten, meist Schwimmbadbauer, aber auch TÜV usw. Aber an Privatpersonen besteht wohl kein Interesse, andere haben gar nicht erst geantwortet. Warum das so ist, keine Ahnung. Dann eben nicht, dann selbermachen lautet das Motto!

Gruß, Jens


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Jan. 2016)

Samorai: Super Tip mit der larifari- Naht. Ist praktische ein Heften vor dem Schweißen. Sonst Verzug und Wellenbildung.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier noch:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiZqs2J2tHKAhWGWBoKHYdFAy4QFggvMAM&url=http://deu.sika.com/dms/getdocument.get/0285b1d1-1dba-3fc5-b5de-a227a7e04ea8/Verarbeitungsleitfaden%20f%C3%BCr%20FPO%20Dichtungsbahnen.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGrF_iU9N9oiwmiJhCniInpktwc9Q&cad=rja

Leitfaden von SIKA.

Es wäre ggf. einfacher (ich weiß...Finanzen) jemanden zu besorgen, der soetwas beruflich macht.

Bei uns hier im Süden Berlins war diese Firma mir einmal sehr hilfsbereit und nett:

http://www.ks-kunststoffbau.de/

Stundenlohn war oder ist so Mitte 30 Euro....nett anfragen...ob man selber vorbeikommen kann..oder ein Monteur in der Nähe arbeitet..oder sie jemanden empfehlen können.

NAchtrag:
HAbt ihr schoneinma darüber nachgedacht mit GFK zu arbeiten und einfach 2 oder 3 Lagen GFK drüber zu kleben.
Der Untergrund ist ja erste Sahne!! ohne Huckerperlen.

Alle Flächen im Teich werden rutschig...Ich empfehle Dir wegen der Unfallgefahr dringend die Stufen nach Abdichtung (wenn alles dicht ist!) mit eingefärbten Beton und rauher Oberflächenstruktur (Quast- Pinselputz) z überziehen oder Logsleeper von KANN in Beton auf die Folie setzen...

KANN in Mittenwalde.
Kaufen über Baustoffhandel und dann dort abholen ist günstiger, als vor Ort bei KANN zu kaufen und zu bezahlen...

Beide Varianten bei mir in der BauDoku in meiner Signatur zu sehen und funktionieren.


----------



## JensderMaurer (31. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

danke für die hilfreichen Tipps und Links!
Ich habe schon viel von Deinem Projekt und deinen Ausführungen gelesen. Klasse...

Über GFK habe ich schon in vielen Foren gelesen, ich habe aber schon von Anfang an von dieser Art der Abdichtung Abstand genommen. Zum einen wegen meiner Allergien, ich hatte schon Probleme beim Einkleben der Rohrstücken in die Folienflansche. Das war auch ein Grund, die ganzen Rücklaufleitungen zu stecken. Ich glaube, ich wäre wohl beim Laminieren abgenippelt

Das mit der Rutschgefahr ist ein gutes Argument, darüber habe ich bisher nur so am Rande nachgedacht, weil ich erstmal mit dem Rohbau beschäftigt war.
Logsleeper, habe ich noch nie gehört, werde ich mir ansehen. Irgenwo hatte ich mal im Internetz bei einem anderen User was gesehen, der hatte sich wohl alte Gehwegplatten (Waschbeton o.ä.) besorgt und diese dann auf ein Podest u. auf seine Eingstiegsstufen gelegt. Schön rau sind die ja, gut, vom Aussehen vielleicht nicht so toll. Alte Platten auch deswegen, weil diese kaum mehr Phosphate u. dergleichen ans Wasser abgeben.

Noch eine Frage hätte ich an euch: Wie sieht es mit Vlies aus? Muss ich das unbedingt unter die Folie legen? Ich befürchte, dass das irgendwann einmal anfängt zu vergammeln oder schimmeln. 
Bei meinen Teichen habe ich das natürlich gemacht. Aber beim Pool wüsste ich jetzt nicht, was das bewirken soll...

Gruß, Jens


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Jan. 2016)

So ein 500gr. Teichvließ ist empfehlenswert als Schutz..JEdes Sandkörnchen drückt sich sonst in die Folie durch den Wasserdruck.
Diese Vließe sind verrottungsfest- PP oder PE Fasern...bitte keine alten Teppiche

JA- Allergien..da sollte man Abstand nehmen von Chemiebaukästen.
Die logsleeper- Platten sehen aus wie alte Holz- Bahnschwellen. Duch die rauhe Struktur rutschfest trotz Algen und Biofilm. Teuer....

Günstiger wäre für Dich4-5 cm  Beton mit Trasszement auf den Stufen und dazu ein wenig braune / gelbe Eisenoxyd/ Betonfarbe rein.
Beton mit dem Quast drüber- rauhe Struktur- Sandoptik.
3...2...1 Apoldaer Handelskontor oder es gibt hier auch einen Tröt zum Vermörteln und Beton unter Schwimmteiche....


----------



## Suppsti (26. Aug. 2021)

Jens, das ist echt klasse. Und Grüße an deine Frau mit dieser Geduld. Ich hab auch hier und da so Jahresbaustellen (sprich über die Jahre und werde nicht fertig) und bekomme die dann regelmäßig unter die __ Nase gerieben.


----------

